
Xinjiang - A Surveillance State Unlike Any the World Has Ever Seen - d0ne
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/china-s-xinjiang-province-a-surveillance-state-unlike-any-the-world-has-ever-seen-a-1220174.html
======
bbstevecou
The Chinese dictatorship is literally setting up concentration camps in
Xinjiang.

"Zenz’s research demonstrates that such facilities are not only of significant
size, with some exceeding 10,000 square metres, but also are akin to
concentration camps: Many bids mandate the installation of comprehensive
security features that turn existing facilities into prison-like compounds:
surrounding walls, security fences, pull wire mesh, barbwire, reinforced
security doors and windows, surveillance systems, secure access systems,
watchtowers, and guard rooms or facilities for armed police."

[https://www.lowyinstitute.org/the-interpreter/xinjiangs-
tran...](https://www.lowyinstitute.org/the-interpreter/xinjiangs-
transformation-through-education-camps)

It's pretty disgusting how another previous thread
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17645273](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17645273)
has people wanting 'new leadership from China' to lead the world

~~~
gok
Successful soft power is setting up concentration camps for Muslims and not
having any Islamic governments say anything about it. [1]

[1] [https://foreignpolicy.com/2018/07/24/islamic-leaders-have-
no...](https://foreignpolicy.com/2018/07/24/islamic-leaders-have-nothing-to-
say-about-chinas-internment-camps-for-muslims/)

~~~
yumraj
Exactly. China's closest, for whatever reason, ally is Pakistan - a Muslim
nation, which barely makes a sound when it comes to such Chinese policies.

~~~
unmole
> for whatever reason

India. They are allies because India.

------
justicezyx
""" The Uighurs see themselves as a minority facing cultural, religious and
economic discrimination. When Xinjiang was incorporated into the People's
Republic of China in 1949, they comprised roughly 80 percent of the region's
population. Controlled migration to Xinjiang of Han Chinese has reduced this
share to 45 percent, and it is mainly these migrants who benefit from the
economic boom in the region, which has plentiful supplies of oil, gas and
coal. """

This is the key problem for political instability. China is having the
inequality problem worse than any other countries....

~~~
gonmf
China is also populous and oppressive enough that they can outlast the Uighurs
in the long run, so there is little hope on this matter.

------
singularity2001
Needless to say that every knife sold has a bar code associated with your
file. So when you slay your friendly neighbor they know it was you.

------
amaccuish
Do we need an article every few days on Xinjiang? These articles reveal
nothing new.

~~~
rambojazz
well it's a first for me. Perhaps for other people too.

~~~
amaccuish
fair enough :) just there seems to be one every other day, bit excessive imho

~~~
1024core
Then don't read it.

~~~
amaccuish
Then why is there a flag button if the simple answer is "don't read it"?

